# Standoff electrical outlets...



## kepople (Sep 19, 2008)

Whats the best way to stand off an electrical outlet on teh screen wall so that its flush with the insulation?

WIthout ripping out a bunch of sheet rock, I cant pull the junction box out, so I need another method. I dont think I will ever use the outlets, but I dont like the idea of leaving them behind the Linacoustic.

Kirby


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I think you can find some extension on HD or Lowes ...it extended the outlet 1/2"-3/4" without moving the box :yes:

*EDIT: I found it ...here you go* http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=103391-223-B1EXT-CRD&lpage=none, here is some more http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=103391-223-B1EXT-CRD&lpage=none


----------



## kepople (Sep 19, 2008)

thanks... I wonder if I can stack them to get out 1 1/2"?

Kirby


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

kepople said:


> thanks... I wonder if I can stack them to get out 1 1/2"?
> 
> Kirby


I'm sure you can ....with a little creativity (maybe a small piece of wood, plastic, etc.) between box and extender :whistling:


----------



## kepople (Sep 19, 2008)

DONE! Thanks for the help guys...

Turns out that was the ticket. I bought 4 of the standoffs. The first one flushes the box with the wall properly, then the second one can screw to the first with 2" sheet rock screws, and Viola! its very solid, and should stick out just enough...

I used 2x2 to stand off the Speaker jacks, and the one cat6 jack on the screen wall. (No thats not where I wanted it, but the builder blew it.) I had already ran my own Cat6 to the rack anyway, so thats where I will get my hard Internet feed for BDLive, downloading movies, and firmware updates. Still not sure why every electronic piece of equipment you buy does not have wifi built in.

Anyway... THANKS Guys!

Kirby


----------



## kepople (Sep 19, 2008)

BTW: These plates are just painted for now. I will be replacing them later...


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

:T


----------



## ntzeke (May 19, 2008)

Man, I thought you had a horrible electric accident the burned your wall when I first saw the pictures.


----------



## kepople (Sep 19, 2008)

ntzeke said:


> Man, I thought you had a horrible electric accident the burned your wall when I first saw the pictures.


Nope. I did zing myself once pulling the outlets out of the wall... 

Kirby


----------

